
Thnks Fr Th Mmrs: The Rise Of Microblogging, The Death Of Posterity - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/22/thnks-fr-th-mmrs/
======
pg
I wonder if he realizes posterity means our descendants. That is probably a
bolder claim than he means to make.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Interesting, I didn't know the proper definition until now, either. I doubt
Paul realizes it.

